# Mare with Canine Teeth...



## Lynne78 (4 February 2012)

Hi

I have just been told, by my equine dentist, that my mare has canine teeth and that this could be causing a hormone imbalance, in that she at times thinks she is a gelding. 

Do any readers have advice/guidance/experiences that they could share with me?

Thank you!  

PS. I trust my dentist's opinion..


----------



## eggs (4 February 2012)

Is this the same as wolf teeth?


----------



## Misog2000 (4 February 2012)

It's not common, but does happen, my girl has one. When I did some reading into it most people whose mares have them seem to have fairly dominant personalities so maybe it is something to do with testosterone levels and that it what your EDT is talking about?


----------



## Kiristamm (4 February 2012)

My filly has one coming through.....


----------



## KSR (4 February 2012)

My ex SJ mare has high androgen levels and blunt canines.. She's very slutty when in season but aggressive towards the boys and princess (apart from Maje).. Shes not physical about it, just ears flat and running at them a bit..

No problems as a result of it though, she is a joy to work with, just a little ditzy..


----------



## kezimac (4 February 2012)

well my horse has blind canines (they are there - just under the skin) - she is a dominant mare - she also has had to have her left ovary removed due to a tumor that was excreting testosterone - the dentist did say that 25% of mares have canines and doesnt mean they have hormones, -  however all the ones i know of do have hormone issues?!


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (5 February 2012)

Lynne78 it's the other way round. The hormone levels will have caused the wolf teeth to grow, rather than the wolf teeth have caused the hormone imbalance.


----------



## Ladydragon (5 February 2012)

Lynne78 said:



			Hi

I have just been told, by my equine dentist, that my mare has canine teeth and that this could be causing a hormone imbalance, in that she at times thinks she is a gelding. 

Do any readers have advice/guidance/experiences that they could share with me?

Thank you!  

PS. I trust my dentist's opinion..
		
Click to expand...

The mare we have on loan has got tiny canine buds...  Dentist told us they're not particularly rare even when erupted - maybe 1/5th of mares...  She's not really hormonal where people are concerned - just hates most horses invading her space when she's turned out...  Unless she's in season then she loves them all... 

The TB gelding cut one last year on the bottom (he's rising five now) and the other has been sitting there as a nice bump for ages...  Dentist will be checking that on the next visit...



eggs said:



			Is this the same as wolf teeth?
		
Click to expand...

No...Canines (what we think of as the longer pointy teeth) come through in the space after the incisors at the front...  Mainly in males when they hit five or so...  They can get to be pretty long, thick and a decent point on them...

Wolf teeth are 'redundant' molars...  

HTH


----------



## Charlie007 (5 February 2012)

I had a mare many years ago with canine teeth. When she was in season she was absolutly lovely!!  When she was out of season she was just 'normal' in the she was very forward going and bouncy but when in season a total donkey!!  Vet a dentist just advised to leave her alone, but there wasn't the supplements etc around at that time.


----------



## caberston (5 February 2012)

similar thread that might be of some help
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=356308


----------



## cands (7 February 2012)

some mares have canines, others don't. theres nothing to worry about and nothing abnormal. some mares do and some dont. although its considered 'normal' for them not too. doesnt mean they have hormonal problems or anything


----------



## ArchaeoEq (16 February 2012)

Dear forum
I am an archaeo-osteologist, (old-bones researcher). I am currently doing a project looking at archaeological horses. I've noticed there are threads regarding both canines and wolf-teeth (pre-Molar 1). I would really appreciate anyone who could share photos of canines occurring in mares. This is not a particularly common occurrence and can show in a number of ways: blind (erupted from the bone but not through the gum), vestigal (small, bud-like canines) and possibly? larger more 'normal' sized canines. Some answers have suggested they occur in 25% of mares which is higher than what I understand from the Vet. clinical literature. I'm trying to get an understanding of the range of expression of canines in mares and how they compare with canines in males.
The same for Wolf/pre-molar 1 teeth would be interesting, as well.
If you can help with this, please reply of list. Contacts with Equine dentists would be excellent.
cheers
p.j.cross@bradford.ac.uk
http://bradford.academia.edu/PamCross


----------



## wench (16 February 2012)

Did anyone see Time Team last Sunday - they were digging up an old "racing stables" in Newmarket.

The osteo woman on there went to the horse racing museum and commented on Hyperion's skeleton that: "We can tell this one is male as females never have wolf teeth!"


----------



## PapaFrita (16 February 2012)

Lynne78 said:



			Hi

I have just been told, by my equine dentist, that my mare has canine teeth and that this could be causing a hormone imbalance, in that she at times thinks she is a gelding. 

Do any readers have advice/guidance/experiences that they could share with me?

Thank you!  

PS. I trust my dentist's opinion..
		
Click to expand...

Mine has canines, little ones, but they've never been a problem.


----------

